# This made me wet my pants laughing



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

This came from someplace like Bolivia?
This is the photograhic "evidence" of the strange creature roaming around down there, I can't remember what it's called.
This beast is very short, I think it's short person in-costume getting revenge for getting picked on.
Of course if this is the case, the costumed person runs the real risk of inciting the "Villagers" as in the Frankenstein story and you know that doesn't end well for the goof in the suit.
I experienced this as a car load of us ran onto the field at Homecoming half-time to promote the local JCs haunted house. Some one yelled, "Kill The Monsters!" and we were running and fighting for our lives! Drunks wanting to beat us senseless, ex cetra.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

wow glad no one was hurt !!


----------



## pumpkinmass (Oct 20, 2005)

It's the roaming gnome,lol.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Travelocity.... save on travel to Bolivia with the roaming gnome


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

It looked like the Mishelin tire man to me!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

HAHA, roaming gnome. That's hilarious.

If that were me, I'd totally go and grab it. Keep it as a pet. Dress it up in a tutu and walk it on a leash. Take it to Petco with me.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

What!?!? I'm confused. I have a video that ends like that... my sister snuck up behind me with the recorder and and the end I flew my hand past the camera real quick and screamed as it was being stopped so it looks like a ghost came and ate her.


----------



## 333EVL (Sep 12, 2008)

That video has been round for years on different sites.


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

*So Lame*

That is just so lame...


----------

